# Is this how you guys would do it?



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Because I sure as hell wouldn't.... (note the slip joint)


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

WOW, that looks like some hack work. I wouldn't do it. Still it never ceases to amaze me, how bad some work is. Who's got my saw? Its time to go Mike Holmes on it.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Is that tee upside down?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

eddiecalder said:


> Is that tee upside down?


Yeah I noticed that too.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

yup, other then that nothing else wrong with it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I would like to see a hanger close to the trap. 

The tee , of course....

Meh....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Is that a mechanical connection in an inaccessible location? fail.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Protech said:


> Is that a mechanical connection in an inaccessible location? fail.


 
Naah, it's accessible, after all, he got under there with a camera didn't he?:jester:


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Naah, it's accessible, after all, he got under there with a camera didn't he?:jester:


:stupid:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

:no:

that's all I have to say about that.


----------

